# Green Leaf CO2 Regulators



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi folks
Green Leaf Regulators.....opinions? 
Which model do you have?
thank you for your input-
Orlando seems like a really nice guy.
penny
:fish2:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

woops!
I see there is a green leaf forum....guess I'll go over there and read.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I have the NEW Paintball regulator and love it for my Mini M tank. Can't go wrong with GLA and Orlando!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Orlando is a really great guy. I haven't purchased anything yet from him but will soon. The GLA Choice Regulator seems like a solid regulator for the price, I will be getting that one hopefully soon.

If you have any questions, I'm sure he would love to help you out. As Craig said, can't go wrong with GLA!


----------

